# HELP PLEASE- Pee Pad Training 7 month old



## Pockets (Feb 19, 2013)

ANY ADVICE on how to Train a 7 month old havanese that she should pee on the pee pad??? My pads are unscented. I would appreciate any advice on how to help her recognize that she can pee on the pee pad. 

Should I also put a bell in our expen? I dont want to confuse her.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maybe put it in their and if she misses blot it up with the pad and leave it in their. You could add a clean one next to it. I had my pin enclosed by the door and the pad was at the door. I would use the uga due system . I'm not spelling it right. I think dogs get confused with the pads. Mine still like my white bath mat .


----------

